# Need help picking out wheels and tires



## bigwill2008 (Jul 7, 2010)

I have a 2006 M6 GTO with 20k miles. It has k & N intake, Billet pro series shifter, BMR drag bags and Pedders Drag II Kit. The drag kit is being installed this winter before I get my car back out for summer driving. I want to do some drag racing at Summit Motersports park in Norwalk, Ohio. I drive it pretty much daily during the summer and would be drag racing once or twice a month a couple passes each time I take it for test and tune days. I was wondering what wheels and tires I should get im all stock right now. Also I'm curious what should I launch my car at and if the stock drivetrain is going to be able to handle the launch with baisically stock HP and TQ. The drag spring raise my rear 5/16" and with drag bags im wondering how wide I can go; 275? 285? 305?


----------



## bigwill2008 (Jul 7, 2010)

No help or ideas?


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

bigwill2008 said:


> No help or ideas?


On general principle... even with your suspension set up, if your going 275 ~ 285 your going to need to roll or grind the inner fender lip... above that, mini tub... wheel offset and selected tire will also be major factors in what will fit within the rear wheel well safely. Try researching your question on ls1gto.... good luck.

Hope the above helps.


----------



## lil_italy (Feb 4, 2011)

with stock HP and rear u will be fine even with a sticky tire and a M6. my local speed shop i go to for my work says M6 wont start braking drive shafts and rear pinions till about 380rwhp. 

the shock from the M6 of course being a bigger load to drive train then the softer A4 engages at.

get lighter rims less spinning mass increasing HP and torq did for mine


----------

